# Virginia Beach or Outerbanks



## janej (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to decide where to go next summer.  I have a choice between the Barclay Tower at Virginia beach and the Outer Banks Beach Club I for the same week.  Both units are 1 bedrooms.  We've been to the Outer Banks twice, staying at the BIS Duck both times.  We enjoyed the beach, the resort, but not the unit there.  

I don't know much about Virginia Beach.  It is closer to home.  We can probably find a friend to split the week if there is not enough to do for a week.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 25, 2008)

Most people in eastern Virginia seem to prefer the OBX over their own beaches.  Probably 60% of TS owners on the OBX are from eastern Virginia.

While there are a lot of things I like about Duck, the OBBC is IMHO the best TS on the beach, and from its location, there is a lot more to do that is convenient.  Day trips to Hatteras and Ocracoke, for instance.


----------



## janej (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the information.  While we were at the OBX this year, we went to crabbing at the Whalehead club.  My kids loved it so much that they asked to be closer to the Whalehead club next time.  Is there a place that is close to OBBC for crabbing?  

We have not got to Hatteras and Ocracoke.  I am looking forward to these day trips.  

I'd love to hear more about Virginia Beach area too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2008)

Virginia Beach is a crowded, urban beach with high rise hotels and a concrete boardwalk.  It is a completely different feel from the Outer Banks.  There is a lot to do in the Hampton Roads area, of which Virginia Beach is a part.  Attractions within an hour's drive include: the zoo, botanical gardens, aquarium, downtown Norfolk, Colonial Williamsburg, the museums in Newport News, Busch Gardens, etc.  It's far more than you could do in a week.  Having said that, I'd rather stay in Williamsburg to visit those attractions. 

For a beach vacation, I would choose the Outer Banks of NC over Virginia Beach any day!  (I grew up in Virginia and have visited both VA Beach and the OBX many times.)

Steve


----------



## janej (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for the information on VB.  It does sound like OBX would be a better fit for us.

Does any one have more information on the one bedroom OBBC?  I read the following review on RCI dated July 08.  I am concerned.

"We were looking for a nice and quiet family vacation and did not find it here. The resort is on a main road and our unit was lucky enough to have a view of the parking lot, main road and outdoor Mexican bar! Most of the units face parking lots; only a couple will actually have a view of the ocean. "

I know ocean view would be too much to expect.  But I also don't want to be that close to the main road.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2008)

My suggestion is OBX.  I dislike Va Becah because of the above same reasons.
True R&R can be found at OBX.   Now crowds can be found at OBX from June until September.  This year tourism at OBX were down between 15 to 20%.   Because of the high price of gasoline.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was at OBX last year at a different resort. OBBC I and II were down the road. It was from memory a small beach road not the larger hwy 12. I think the beach road was called Virginia Dare Rd. Was not  OBBC II across the street from OBBC I? Not all units face the ocean.

Really liked OBX. Each town is a little different. Great giant farmers markets a couple of towns north of OBX.


----------



## Don (Sep 26, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Most people in eastern Virginia seem to prefer the OBX over their own beaches.


As a former Eastern Virginian, I can't quite vouch for that as far as day trips are concerned, anyway.  Locals usually go to Sand Bridge Beach at the south end of the city's coastline or north Va. Beach to avoid the resort area.  I didn't even like driving through the resort area during the summer.
IMHO, Va. Beach (resort area) is over rated.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2008)

Don, Sandbridge is still the spot for locals in the summer months.  Do you remeber the Duck Inn in the Beach?  It is gone and a condo is being built on that location.


----------



## Don (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes I do.  There were threads posted during the same time it closed about it.  My uncle and aunt had a condo just down the road about 1/4 mile.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 27, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I was at OBX last year at a different resort. OBBC I and II were down the road. It was from memory a small beach road not the larger hwy 12. I think the beach road was called Virginia Dare Rd. Was not  OBBC II across the street from OBBC I? Not all units face the ocean.
> 
> Really liked OBX. Each town is a little different. Great giant farmers markets a couple of towns north of OBX.



There are two north-south roads between Nags Head and Kitty Hawk, NC 12, known locally as ''the bypass'' which is four lanes and either 45 MPH or 50/55MPH, and Virginia Dare Trail, known locally as ''the beach road'' which is 2 lanes and 35MPH.  The main road with most of the traffic is NC 12, which is NOT the road these timeshare are on.


----------



## jfbookers (Nov 9, 2008)

*Or as Yogi supposedly said*

As to both "Nobody goes there anymore, It's too crowded."


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 9, 2008)

If yours is a one bedroom Friday check in, your unit will be the one across the street, so you must walk like 5 minutes to the beach.  There is not much view there, like my unit is facing the parking lot.

The two bedrooms are facing the beach but lower floors will be blocked by the sand dunes.  Lots of people don't mind OBBC I or II, but if you want a unit facing the beach, make sure which unit you will be checking in.


----------



## NTHC (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't take the time to read the entire thread, but just wanted to post a few thoughts on both areas.

Virginia Beach is a city.  The area is urban and has a city feel.  You can walk out of your high rise condo and go to amusement parks, restaurants, etc.  There are hundreds of people on the beach on any given summer day. 

The Outer Banks has a more laid back feel.  You will have to most likely drive or take resort transportation to do any activity. It is a town and has a town feel to it.

Both are nice places to spend a vacation.  Rarely a year goes by that we don't spend time in the Outer Banks.  Our son is 18 now so we have spent time in VA Beach recently as well because he and his friends like the activity. It just depends on what you really want for a family vacation.

Whichever you choose, I know you will have a nice vacation.

Cindy


----------



## Travelmom64 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Agree*



NTHC said:


> Both are nice places to spend a vacation.   It just depends on what you really want for a family vacation.
> 
> Whichever you choose, I know you will have a nice vacation.
> 
> Cindy



I agree with Cindy.  Living in SW Virginia we have vacationed at almost every beach from Cape May, NJ to Amelia Island, FL.   Yes, while Va Beach is commercial and can be crowded (we usually go late August just before Labor Day and it is not bad), it still is one of our favorite destinations.  We love biking the Award Winning boardwalk, never having to move our car to enjoy nice restaurants, see a movie, see tons of live music and people watching from our oceanfront balcony.  While the OB is truly a reprieve from most of that sort of stuff!

On a side note, for anyone that has never been to Va Beach over the holidays, a drive down the boardwalk to see the "Festival of Lights" is listed in Southern Living as one of the Top 10 things to do on the East Coast.  We have been and it is really neat!

Enjoy whatever you choose!
Lisa in VA


----------



## Don (Nov 14, 2008)

NTHC said:


> You can walk out of your high rise condo and go to amusement parks, restaurants, etc.


Where is the amusement park?  There used to be one at the ocean front end of 26th St., but it was torn down at least twenty years ago if not longer.  I haven't been there since we went back for Christmas in 2000 so if they built a new one, please tell me.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 16, 2008)

When we exchanged to Williamsburg, VA, we spent several days at Virginia Beach.  When we exchanged to the Outer Banks, we spent several days at Virginia Beach.  We have never stayed in Virginia Beach itself but we do like to visit the area.  

For you, it may depend how much time you want to spend in this area of Virginia.  We focused our trips to the primary areas we wanted to see and left VA Beach for side trips.  Your mileage may vary from ours!


----------



## janej (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the information, everyone.

Lisa, where is a good place to stay to see the lights in Virginia Beach.  I found good availability in RCI and II.  After the crazy fall kids' activities winding down, I really want to go away for a weekend.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 17, 2008)

I think the OBX's small former amusement park is also caput.  I don't go in for such things, but it looked derelict.

As to restaurants, if you want those within walking distance, several OBX resorts have that.  The ones with the best selection of restaurants an easy walk away are Ocean Villas and Ocean Villas II.  If you want walking distance to a fishing pier, on the other hand, try Dunes South.

In the Virginia Beach area is the new Monitor museum, something I would like to see.  It would be an interesting contrast to my visit to an older and much more powerful ironclad, _HMS Warrior_ which is docked at Portsmouth, England.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 17, 2008)

Don said:


> Where is the amusement park?  There used to be one at the ocean front end of 26th St., but it was torn down at least twenty years ago if not longer.  I haven't been there since we went back for Christmas in 2000 so if they built a new one, please tell me.



There is a small water park located in VA Bch.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 17, 2008)

One place we always enjoy eating at when we are in the Virginia Beach area (for us, roughly Williamsburg to the Outer Banks) is the Azalea Inn in Norfolk Last time we had pizza and a german chocolate cake drink (no cake actually but definitely the taste).  We had some Greek appetizers too but I can't remember how to spell or say what we ate but they were GOOD.  The food is always great here!


----------



## Travelmom64 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Festival of Lights*



janej said:


> Thanks a lot for the information, everyone.
> 
> Lisa, where is a good place to stay to see the lights in Virginia Beach.  I found good availability in RCI and II.  After the crazy fall kids' activities winding down, I really want to go away for a weekend.



Sorry for taking so long to get back with you!  We like the Residence Inn around 34th on the ocean, next door to the Hilton (which is beautiful and nice, but pricey), that area is more upscale.  Which properties did you find available?  You want to stay where you can see the lights from your balcony, however, you will want to make the drive all the way up the boardwalk for the full scene, it's $10 but neat.  
Lisa


----------



## janej (Nov 20, 2008)

Lisa,

Here are the resorts I found available for 2nd weekend of Dec

RCI

The Colony  (#0015) 
Barclay Towers  (#1407) 

II
Beach Quarters
Ocean Beach Club
Turtle Cay
Villas at the Boardwalk

Any one good?  We could also stay at a hotel for just one night.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 21, 2008)

Jane,
stay at the Residence Inn for the one or two nights.  It's very new still and has free hot breakfast.  You'll have the same amount of space as a timeshare depending on the configuration.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 22, 2008)

I have always wanted to go to the Outer Banks and am looking around for a place to exchange into mid-February. Would the weather be decent in the OB then? (We are also considering Hawaii and I don't imagine it would be that warm in the OB...my California location has muddled my east coast weather sense.)


----------



## Emily (Nov 22, 2008)

OBC is nice if you have an oceanfront in the summer/early fall but no indoor pool.

Turtle Cay is across the street and nice but no ocean view and no indoor pool for Dec.

Out of your list, I would pick - Villas at the Boardwalk - I would want ocean front and I believe it has an indoor pool. 

My whole family enjoys VA Beach.  I like the way the boardwalk is uncluttered by commercial junk.  We take roller blades, balls - football/softball, frisbees and sand toys.  Its our easiest and most relaxing vacation of the year.


----------



## Steve (Nov 22, 2008)

zentraveler said:


> I have always wanted to go to the Outer Banks and am looking around for a place to exchange into mid-February. Would the weather be decent in the OB then? (We are also considering Hawaii and I don't imagine it would be that warm in the OB...my California location has muddled my east coast weather sense.)



No, the weather won't be decent in mid-February on the Outer Banks.  It will be chilly (or cold) and windy.  The Outer Banks are not even remotely like Hawaii.  The Outer Banks are not tropical.  In fact, they are more like Cape Cod than Hawaii. If you want someplace warm on the east coast in February, your only option is South Florida...and even that isn't as warm...or as dependable...as Hawaii.

Steve


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 22, 2008)

Daytimes will be from 35-60 depending on mother nature.  It could be windy and rainy.

If you like a quiet secluded place, then OBX in February is a good choice.  All the natural wonders including the national parks, etc. will be open, but it will be totally dead everywhere else.  OBX is almost motionless in January through March, has activity in April and May, gets busy in June, is full in July and August, slows down significantly in September and October, and has a quick busy time at Thanksgiving and Christmas.

OBX is one of my favorite places to visit any time of year in the entire world.  Beautiful, natural, relaxing, and great seafood.



zentraveler said:


> I have always wanted to go to the Outer Banks and am looking around for a place to exchange into mid-February. Would the weather be decent in the OB then? (We are also considering Hawaii and I don't imagine it would be that warm in the OB...my California location has muddled my east coast weather sense.)


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you Steve and Big Matt. Just what I needed to know. It sounds like it would be lovely --but not in a warm and sunny way-- in Feb. I have spent time on the Cape in the winter months and as long as you are into nature, fireplaces, reading and solitude it can be quite specactular. I guess I need to decide if I that is what want this year or if I want warm and sunny (Hawaii or the Keys)  .


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 23, 2008)

zentraveler said:


> I have always wanted to go to the Outer Banks and am looking around for a place to exchange into mid-February. Would the weather be decent in the OB then? (We are also considering Hawaii and I don't imagine it would be that warm in the OB...my California location has muddled my east coast weather sense.)



February weather is up and down.  It may be in the 60's and nice or in the 30's and nasty.  March is a better bet on weather if you want off season.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Festival of Lights*



janej said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Here are the resorts I found available for 2nd weekend of Dec
> RCI
> ...



Jane,
The Ocean Beach Club is new and very nice, and in the more upscale area I was speaking of (34th Street) next to the Residence Inn (32nd St) and Hilton (30th).  We have stayed at the Residence Inn twice and have been pleased, if you decide to go with a hotel.   The Springhill Suites is also new and very nice, but further south on 9th.

Lisa


----------



## NTHC (Nov 28, 2008)

Don,
I suppose I should have said amusement rides...because there really isn't an amusement park(Busch Gardens type of thing) within walking distance in VA Beach.  There is an area with probably 10 rides that you can get to by walking or biking from most of the hotels on the beach.  During our visit last June there was also a carnival at Mt. Trashmore but that was about a 15 minute drive.  

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## RDB (Nov 29, 2008)

*Ocean Beach Club - Beach shot in Feb*

We were there last Feb. Nothing happening. No parking problem. No lines. No crowds. Many businesses were closed. We enjoyed the solitude. 

No wait time. We enjoyed that wait staff actually could take time to wait on us.

It was cold and windy.
Here's a picture of beach from the balcony.






Robert


----------

